# CPU loading



## meryfelow (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a php script that every hour from ftp takes txt files (about 3000 rows), parse it ant import in postgresql.

When script is running "top" command shows me 70-80% loading of one of CPU, and importing takes about 5-10 seconds.
After inserting - i don't see work of autovacuum process.

Now i write another script (runs once a day and work simultaneously with ftp loader script), it takes from email csv file(about 500 000 rows) parse and also import  in database (in most cases update - duration 5 min).

After such import autovacuum is running.

But when autovacuum is finishes his job -  the script, that takes file from ftp lasts about 5 minutes ( not 5-10 seconds as before ) and "top" show about 10-12 % usage of CPU.

In next hour script is runnning about 2 minutes and  uses about 20% of CPU.

And in next hour about 30 sec, and then as usual 5-10 sec width 70-80% CPU loading.

What can be the cause of so different CPU loading.


----------



## throAU (Jan 9, 2013)

It may be blocked waiting for IO.


----------

